# Aolong v1 + v2 edge swap



## obelisk477 (Mar 4, 2015)

So I was thinking the other day, "how great would it be if there was an Aolong v1.5. It would be the perfect cube." And then I realized I could do that since I have both by swapping the edges between them. The results:

v2 corners with v1 edges: Really fast. A little unstable at first, and locky, though that's probably due to the tensioning being off. But I don't want to modify it too much more to find out since this. Definitely usable as a main though, and has great potential.

v1 corners with v2 edges: Not as good. the instability of the corners matched with the ridged edges makes for a very loud, annoyingly unstable cube. I do not recommend


Final results: The v2 corners with the v1 edges is great, and could be even better if anyone cared to take some time with it. Has the stability of the v2 plastic in the corners, but retains the flex of the plastic in the edges of the v1. Has the potential to be better than the v1 or the v2 for certain cubers.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 4, 2015)

Try it out, people! I wanna know!


----------



## Berd (Mar 4, 2015)

I actually thought about this a while ago...


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 4, 2015)

I thought about this too, the problem is I have one of those damn old plastic V2s and it's really slow.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 24, 2015)

what is the diference between a v1 edge and a v2 edge?


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

Sub20MinSolver said:


> what is the diference between a v1 edge and a v2 edge?


Nothing really I belive.


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Jul 7, 2015)

My main oddly enough is the Moyu Weilong. Seems very intersting though, will definately give it a go when I get round to it!


----------

